# Wheel stud for B584 (Fiat Ducato)



## TeamHymer (Mar 28, 2008)

I think this query might even perplex the MHF Hymer buffs, but here goes! On returning recently from a European tour I had a rear tyre shred on me (no tyre deflation thankfully). The AA came out to change the wheel but in doing so the mechanic snapped a wheel stud. I went to my local Fiat dealer with the vehicle chassis number to get a relacement stud. It duly came and when I tried to fit it it wouldn't screw in. On examination the new stud was wider than the others. Back at the Fiat garage I was given an exploded diagram print-off of the wheel area for the appropriate Fiat Ducato which showed the part I had been supplied with was the correct one. I think that the diameter on the new stud was 14mm whereas the other studs were 12mm. Any thoughts as to where/how I could get hold of the correct stud?
Cheers,
Peter


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
If ALL else fails,talk to.Piri. Racing. 01617186721. He has supplied me with locking wheel nuts for a Renault Master,and now the Peugeot. His house is in Cheadle M/ster and you may find him on the web,look for PIRI Racing?.
The reason i say "All else fails",is because it must be a common part,but if not,give him a bell.
Ted.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

did you think to take one of the existing studs with you for a comparison. parts dept may be able to match it up.

cabby


----------

